# Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt



## xlsxn 79 (13. Oktober 2016)

https://newstopaktuell.wordpress.com/2016/02/16/gesamter-pazifik-radioaktiv-verseucht/

Iwie hab ich es schon geahnt, aber die letzen Jahre nix richtiges oder konkretes dazu im Netz gefunden!
Das traurige ist das wir auch bald dran sind oder es vielleicht schon unwissend sind?!?!

Fisch ausm Meer zu essen wird wohl zur Mutprobe!
So eine Schande das ganze


----------



## rosebad (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Was soll dabei denn rauskommen wenn radioaktives Wasser ständig ins Meer läuft. Durch die Meeresströmungen wird das Verseuchte Wasser über die Weltmeere verteilt.
Dazu kommen noch die Mikroplastikteilchen (laufen seit einiger Zeit verschiedene wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen) die von Kleinstlebewesen gefressen werden, dann über die Fressfeinde dann irgendwann zu uns.
Gute Nacht Marie.


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/seafood-fukushima-radiation_us_56d4f6e6e4b0871f60ec971f

Was soll man nun glauben?


----------



## Hr. Schneider (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



Franky schrieb:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/seafood-fukushima-radiation_us_56d4f6e6e4b0871f60ec971f
> 
> Was soll man nun glauben?



Hast du dir die erste Seite mal etwas genauer angesehen? |bigeyes


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Hallo,

na ja, man darf dabei nicht vergessen, daß von Ende der 1940er bis etwa Mitte der 1960er Jahre etwa 1200 oberirdische- und unterwasser Kernwaffentests durchgeführt wurden, die unterirdischen nicht mitgezählt.
Da ist auch noch einiges davon da, nur hat da damals kaum jemand groß darüber nachgedacht.
Bedenken kann man da schon haben, aber es wird heute alles sehr groß aufgebauscht. Als damals in Fukushima die Feuerwehrleute als erstes reingingen wurde in den Medien verbreitet, daß dies ein Todeskommando sei und von denen in einem halben Jahr keiner mehr lebt.
Fakt ist, dass bis heute durch Fukushima kein einziger Strahlentoter zu beklagen ist.
Medien müssen heutzutage reisserisch agieren, sonst machen sie keinen Umsatz, nur die Wahrheit bleibt dabei oft zum großen Teil auf der Strecke.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Herman Hummerich (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



olsen 79 schrieb:


> https://newstopaktuell.wordpress.com/2016/02/16/gesamter-pazifik-radioaktiv-verseucht/
> 
> Iwie hab ich es schon geahnt, aber die letzen Jahre nix richtiges oder konkretes dazu im Netz gefunden!
> Das traurige ist das wir auch bald dran sind oder es vielleicht schon unwissend sind?!?!
> ...





Tschuldigung aber die Grafik mit dem Grad der Kontamination 
sieht mir doch sehr aus wie ein ausgelaufendes Tintenfässchen, (wenn das noch jemand kennt) 
Wenn man sowas ins Netz stellt sollte man auch die Meeresströmungen berücksichtigen, die es, glaub ich zumindest, auch im Pazifik gibt oder??? 


Wer nichts weiß muss alles glauben !!!!


Und es soll nicht heißen das ich das was da stattfindet Gutheiße!
Ist einfach n verdammt großer Haufen ******* ,der da vor sich hindampft und keiner 
(wie immer ) sich wirklich verantwortlich fühlt und alles Mögliiche tut, um das Problem wirklich in den Griff zu bekommen!

Also genau so wie hier!!! 

Ich geh dann doch lieber mal ans Wasser! 

Politik ist nicht meins, da reg ich mich nur drüber auf


Petrigeil HH


----------



## xlsxn 79 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

@ Hermann Hummerich  
Wer nichts weiß muss alles glauben, so so.........Ich weiß das du nichts weißt! Sonst würdest du anders Argumentieren.

Mein gesunder Verstand sagt mir, dass in dem Bericht von der Word Press ein hoher Wahrheitsgehalt ist.

Mann hört in den Medien Sehr wenig über allgemeine Brennherde in der Welt, sondern eher von lapidareren Themen die von den wirklich wichtigen und Interessanten Themen ablenken.

Die Industrie mit Ihrer starken Lobby ist leider imstande die Steuerung der meisten Medien zu übernehmen.

Deshalb hört man schon lange nichts mehr von Fukushima in den Medien(zumindest in den normal öffentlichen Medien).

Wie Rosebad im glaube zweiten post schrieb;wo soll das hinführen wenn jeden Tag weiter unzählige Tonnen Radioaktives-Wasser ins Meer Laufen??

Wir werden alle von den Auswirkungen Betroffen sein, davon bin ich überzeugt, die Eu hat schon längst die Grenzwerte der Belastungswerte für Fisch hochgesetzt, damit die Industrie schön weiter Gewinne erwirtschaften kann.

@ Lajos 1  die Feuerwehrmänner aus Fukushima sind also alle Gesund geblieben, hast du sie beim Skat spielen getroffen oder wie?

Es ist noch keiner an der Verseuchung durch Radioaktivität in Fukushima gestorben? 
Deshalb sind die Einwohner nach dem Ereignis auch alle dort wohnen geblieben und nicht abgewandert in sichere Städte!

Den Segeltörn von Ivan Macfadyen über 3000 Seemeilen also 
3000 * 1.8 Km = 5400 Kilometer finde ich ebenso sehr aussagekräftig, da er ihn kurz vor dem Desaster in Fukushima schonmal gefahren war.
Deshalb Konnte er bei seiner zweiten fahrt gut Vergleichen, vorher -nachher-Zustand des Meeres.
Seine Schilderungen sind fürchterlich und erschreckend, sie lassen mich erahnen was auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



olsen 79 schrieb:


> @ Hermann Hummerich
> Wer nichts weiß muss alles glauben, so so.........Ich weiß das du nichts weißt! Sonst würdest du anders Argumentieren.
> 
> Mein gesunder Verstand sagt mir, dass in dem Bericht von der *New World Press* ein hoher Wahrheitsgehalt ist.



Die was?|bigeyes


----------



## xlsxn 79 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

So ist richtig, Danke Stan!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Wordpress ist die Software, mit der die Aluhüte da ihre Seite zusammengenagelt haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



olsen 79 schrieb:


> @ Lajos 1  die Feuerwehrmänner aus Fukushima sind also alle Gesund geblieben, hast du sie beim Skat spielen getroffen oder wie?
> 
> Es ist noch keiner an der Verseuchung durch Radioaktivität in Fukushima gestorben?
> Deshalb sind die Einwohner nach dem Ereignis auch alle dort wohnen geblieben und nicht abgewandert in sichere Städte!
> ...


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



> Ich habe nirgengdwo in der längeren Zeit danach irgendetwas gehört oder gelesen, daß auch ein einziger Mensch an den Folgen von Verstrahlung gestorben ist.
> Ich meine verifizierbare Zahlen (und die sind null), keine Mondzahlen.


 
 Naja, bei Null liegen die sicher nicht, verifiziert sind sie aber auch nicht wirklich. Es gibt halt heutzutage nur noch "bedauerliche Einzelfälle"

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/di...ng-durch-atomunfall-bestaetigt-a-1058641.html

 Der Leiter der damaligen Rettungsaktion ist wohl mittlerweile an Krebs verstorben. Hat selbstverständlich nix mit dem Unglück zu tun #d.

http://www.zeit.de/wissen/umwelt/2013-07/fukushima-atomkraftwerk-masao-yoshida-nachruf

 Dazu gibt's u.a. mehr Totgeburten und Schildrüsenkrebs bei Kindern aus der Region und die Langzeitfolgen sind schwer abschätzbar.

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Fukushima-und-das-jahrzehntelange-Leid-article17159726.html

 Was mir generell fehlt sind einfache Meßwerte. Über Bayern bzw. Skandinavien gabs nach dem Reaktorunglück in Tschernobyl ja auch massiven radioaktiven Fallout, der vor allem in Bayern immer noch dafür sorgt, dass ein Teil der erlegten Wildschweine entsorgt werden muss. Also finden doch in gewissen Bereichen Messungen statt.

 Warum aber gibt's sowas nicht für Ostsee-Dorsch oder auch Alaska-Seelachs und Sockeye-Wildlachs? Es braucht lediglich ein paar einfache Messungen und schon könnte der Verbraucher selbst entscheiden, ob er das will oder nicht. Genau das wird ihm aber verweigert, anders kann man das nicht beschreiben.

 Letztlich muss das heutzutage jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er verzehrt und was nicht. Da biste schon auf dem richtigen Weg Olsen :m-

 Grüße Sven


----------



## UMueller (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe nirgengdwo in der längeren Zeit danach irgendetwas gehört oder gelesen, daß auch ein einziger Mensch an den Folgen von Verstrahlung gestorben ist.
> Wirst du auch nicht erfahren wenn es so wäre,weil kein Journalist so was behaupten dürfte.Leukämie kann ja auch andere Ursachen haben.
> ...


Die Atomindustrie verharmlost auch stets Begriffe. Atommüll-Lager heißt dann Entsorgungspark. Als Beispiel.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Hallo,

toll wie ihr euch für 8000 km entfernte Wässer kümmert und bei der Ostsee werdet ihr verarscht.

Räumt doch erstmal vor der Haustür auf !


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Der Pazifik für uns auch interessant.
Da ich selbst keinen Meeresfisch fange, kommt wahrscheinlich das Meiste was ich esse aus dem Pazifik, Alaskaseelachs ect.
Auf dem deutschen Durchschnittsteller landet bestimmt mehr Pazifikfisch als Ostseefische.

Bei beiden Meeren ist Überfischung und Umweltverschmutzung ein großes Problem und in Zeiten von Gefriercontainern ist die Entfernung, ob vor der Haustür oder am anderen Ende der Welt nur noch eine Zahl.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Hallo, 

dann schreibe doch im Ost-Asien Verbraucher Forum.
Sorry ...wenn das hart rüber kommt.


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ... und bei der Ostsee werdet ihr verarscht



Dann plauder doch mal ein bißchen aus dem Nähkästchen.

Was haben, neben allgemeinen Untersuchungen auf radioaktive Stoffe, denn die Untersuchungen der Wasserproben nach dem Brand in der Düngemittelfabrik in Dänemark ergeben, dass man in deutschen Medien schon garnicht mehr von Düngemitteltanks, sondern Frittenfett spricht und bei Wasseranalysen, außer dem Sauerstoffgehalt nix anderes zu bieten hat?

Die Fische sind ja nicht umsonst aus der westlichen Ostsee geflüchtet. Und wenn genug organschädigende Gifte im Wasser sind, ist es mit den Fischbeständen ohnehin bald vorbei. Da kann man doch auch mit offenen Karten spielen, weil es sowieso kommt, wie es kommen muss .

Von Atlantikfischen kann man sich alternativ ja auch noch ernähren. Das liegt doch in der Kompetenz jedes einzelnen, die Herkunft des Essens auf dem Teller zu bestimmen :g

Grüße Sven


----------



## Wegberger (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Hallo,

bla, bla, bla!

Redet doch besser über japanische Gewässer. Besser für unsere Einheimischen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Hallo UMueller,

ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Berichte in den Medien erinnern.
Da hieß es fast immer, daß das Kernkraftwerk explodiert sei, ohne weiter Erläuterungen, was glaubst Du, was Otto Normalverbraucher dann annimmt. Auf eine Wasserstoff(Knallgas)explosion wurde in den Berichten so gut wie nie hingewiesen.
Der Herr Trittin und die Bärbel Höhn verstiegen sich dann noch in den Behauptungen, daß das radioaktive Material explodiert sei.
Ich spiele da nichts herunter, übertreibe aber auch nicht maßlos und im Gegensatz zu einer Atomexplosion (was aufgrund der Berichterstattung von vielen angenommen wurde) ist eine Wasserstoff/Knallgasexplosion nun wirklich eine deutlich kleinere Hausnummer.
Gib mal im Netz Wassersstoffexplosion ein, dann kommt u.A. die Wikipediaseite mit Knallgas. Soviel zum Herunterspielen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Ihr denkt schon dran, dass wir hier ein Anglerforum sind?

Und nicht ins allgemeinpolitische etc. abgleiten, sondern bei Themen  ums Angeln bleiben.
Für alles andere gibts andere tolle, geeignetere Foren.
DAnke


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

Hallo,

ja, ok. Du hast ja recht. #h

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fukushima der Pazifik stirbt*

natürlich - wie immer ;-)))))

dann mach ich das hier auch zu...


----------

